

Show HN: Use Kippt as an RSS Reader - jpadilla_
https://feedleap.herokuapp.com/?hn

======
webwanderings
Is there a demo?

~~~
jpadilla_
You can find more information on this blog post
<http://jpadilla.com/post/46758813866/kippt-as-an-rss-reader> and on
github.com/jpadilla/feedleap

~~~
webwanderings
This actually reminds me of Firefox's live bookmarks and the forgotten add-on
called Brief. Have you used it? Brief basically wraps a GUI and some features
around FF's Live Bookmarks.

The live bookmarks have no feature other than the read item gets an un-bold.
Assuming your hack provides little more than the basic feature set for feed
reading, otherwise, the combination of bookmarks and feed reading is not much
promising.

------
bootz
give me all ur paswordz.

~~~
jpadilla_
You can use either your password or your API Token. It only stores your API
Token which you can revoke at any time. If a user enters their password, it'll
just interchange it for an API Token. You can check this out here
[https://github.com/jpadilla/feedleap/blob/master/apps/auth/f...](https://github.com/jpadilla/feedleap/blob/master/apps/auth/forms.py#L40-L51)

